# 15 year warranty, residential use, tankless heater



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Intelliot i250.

Built in the USA.

http://www.intellihot.com/commercial/i-series/


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

But will the company be around in 15 years?...


----------

